# Guessing the ooth species



## yen_saw (May 27, 2007)

I am preparing a display for the museum on ootheca species. Anyone is welcome to make guesses for the species, the photo is not very good but enough to make guesses. :?: Have fun, treat this as a game :wink: maybe the winner can get a free mantis


----------



## OGIGA (May 27, 2007)

This is amazing. Just wondering, how many species have you kept ever since the beginning?

I'm no good at this, but I think #8 looks a lot like the desert pebble ootheca. And maybe #3 is orchid.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 27, 2007)

Im guessing 4 is a bark mantis (dont know the latin name)

8 might be a dead leaf ooth

11 looks like a flower mantis ooth

18 a unicorn mantis?


----------



## Ian (May 27, 2007)

Awesome stuff Yen!

I'l give it a guess  

1 - The top and length look a little like my last Psedempusa ootheca, but not so much the top, so I am guessing it is not that.

2 - Hierodula Sp?

3 - Hymenopus Coronatus?

4 - Wahlbergii?

5 - pass

6 - Cilnia?

7 - Tenodera?

8 - Desert pebble?

9 - Gongylus?

10 - Blepharopsis? (Same kind of colour...)

11 - Nigerian flower (Can't remember name!)?

12 - Phyllocrania?

13 - Also looks like Hierodula P.

14 - pass

15 - That awesome species you had photos of earlier, but can't remember the name!

16 - Hierodula Patellifera (sp - looks kind of like the shape of them)?

17 - Popa sp?

18 - Phylovates?

19 - Changed to Stagmomantis!

20 - Miomantis?

21 - Burnerria?

22 - pass

23 - Sybilla?

24 - Pass

25 - I recognise this, and its the same shape as Blepharopsis ootheca!

26 - Pseudothorax?

27 - pass

28 - Grass mantis?

Just a few guesses there!


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2007)

Very cool project yen! I think #3 is Orchid mantis (Hymenopus coronatus). #2 I think is Giant Asian (Hierodula membranacea) , #6 I think is wide arm mantis-Cilnia humeralis. #19 is stagmomantis. That's all I got though.


----------



## yen_saw (May 27, 2007)

> how many species have you kept ever since the beginning?


I have kept well over 40+ species, wished i have kept more oothecae instead of throwing away during my first 2 yrs of mantis keeping.

Ian, you have got most of it right, well done!!

If anyone still wanna make a guess, don't scroll down. I am giving away the answer right at the bottom of the page


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2007)

I got all of one of what I guessed.


----------



## OGIGA (May 27, 2007)

I'm getting educated.


----------



## mrblue (May 27, 2007)

haha, im quite disappointed the answers are already up, i wanted to throw in a guess for

28 - oxypilus

 anyways nice idea/thread!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2007)

:lol: glad I did not have to show my ignorance!!!


----------



## Hypoponera (May 27, 2007)

Yen,

Any chance you could send me a photo of that poster. That looks like something I would like to have on the wall of my bug room! Since I doubt I will ever see that many different species' oothecae, the photo would be nice to have. Maybe I can blow it up to poster size?


----------



## Ian (May 28, 2007)

Woo! What' the prize Yen? An insect collecting trip to South America, all expenses paid?

Awesome display buddy


----------



## yen_saw (May 28, 2007)

:lol: haha! sorry Ian can't afford the trip but will send you something nice. I will PM you.



> Yen, Any chance you could send me a photo of that poster. That looks like something I would like to have on the wall of my bug room! Since I doubt I will ever see that many different species' oothecae, the photo would be nice to have. Maybe I can blow it up to poster size?


HI Mike,

THe display will be on this week as the HOuston Museum of Natural Science is renovating the insect zoo. I can take a better pic then and send you the electronic copy no problem. By the way, you will get some ootheca of different species this coming week sorry i have been busy.


----------



## Hypoponera (May 28, 2007)

No problem about the wait! Everything from you is worth waiting for. I think that pic will will make a great framed poster. In fact, I think I know where it will go already!


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2007)

That picture helped identify my Mantids. lol. I posted a picture of their mother and we were undecided if it was a Stagmomantis Limbata or Carolina. She laid me 3 ooths and they were all very similar and darn if they dont look EXCATLY like the ones you have marked as a Limbata. Hmm, pretty nifty!

I'd love to make it a poster too, think you could send me a nice email copy too Yen?


----------



## yen_saw (May 30, 2007)

Yes not a problem, i wished they make 3D photo too  

If you don't mind waiting Butterfly, i can send you the copy next week as i won't be back in Houston until then.


----------



## Ian (May 31, 2007)

Hmm, these are in way to much demand Yen, I think this calls to put a price on the posters rather than send them as a free gift..


----------



## Hypoponera (May 31, 2007)

Hey Ian, stay out of this!!! I need a copy before Yen goes and gets it published! Otherwise it will be way out of my price range.


----------



## yen_saw (May 31, 2007)

Hey who knows i can make a living from this :twisted: Nah... no worry guys it is free. I have a larger size file for the pic but this site limit the pic size to fit into a page (or it is just on my comp?)


----------



## Ian (Jun 1, 2007)

> Hey Ian, stay out of this!!! I need a copy before Yen goes and gets it published! Otherwise it will be way out of my price range.


It's okay, it will all be within your price range, Yen wouldn't dream of charging over $150 per piece =]


----------



## mrblue (Jun 1, 2007)

hey yen, a good way to share it would be to put it on a photo hosting site like flickr (www.flickr.com). its free, and flickr lets you keep the resolution (some other sites resize your photos to "web friendly" 800X600, forums usually have this restriction as it is convenient for everyone).

or, if the file is for example a couple of mb in filesize, a good way to share it may be to upload it to one of a number of free upload/hosting places, such as www.megaupload.com, www.yousendit.com, www.sendspace.com. these are free to use for everyone, and very useful.

just some suggestions, i'd love to see a large filesize version of this.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks, i will place the pic in the flickr.



> Ian Posted: Fri Jun 01, 2007 3:44 am Post subject: Hypoponera wrote:
> 
> Hey Ian, stay out of this!!! I need a copy before Yen goes and gets it published! Otherwise it will be way out of my price range.
> 
> It's okay, it will all be within your price range, Yen wouldn't dream of charging over $150 per piece =]


Ian, I was going for $200/piece!!! Now you ruin it!! :lol: only kidding.....


----------



## Ian (Jun 4, 2007)

> Thanks, i will place the pic in the flickr.
> 
> 
> > Ian Posted: Fri Jun 01, 2007 3:44 am Post subject: Hypoponera wrote:
> ...


Dam, sorry man! I'l pay you back any expenses


----------



## Asa (Jun 4, 2007)

New Avatar Ian? :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 4, 2007)

> New Avatar Ian? :lol:


Looks kind of creepy...


----------



## Asa (Jun 4, 2007)

> > New Avatar Ian? :lol:
> 
> 
> Looks kind of creepy...


I think it looks disgusting. But in a good way. :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

I told him to change it and he said its awsome :?


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

Its like, oficially the best photo on the net! I wish I had a face which said LOL on it. My life would be complete  

Anyway, back on topic folks


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

This is an awesome idea  

I really enjoyed seeing the different kinds of ooths, it's pretty crazy how different they all look! And even crazier that people were able to identify them!


----------



## Asa (Jun 17, 2007)

> Its like, oficially the best photo on the net! I wish I had a face which said LOL on it. My life would be complete  Anyway, back on topic folks


It's just gross...

I'm pretty hopeless at identifying ooth species.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 18, 2007)

BUtterfly (Vanessa) and Hypoponera, i sent the large file hopefully you received the mail.

Ian, sorry i have to agree with Asa, the avatar is gross :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Get a nice avatar. Like wuwu's. No one complained about his.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes Yen, I did get both files. They both will do great. Thanks!! Now you can charge as suggested by Ian!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 25, 2007)

Great! I will only charge Ian for it, everyone else is free ...... :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 25, 2007)

Great plan lol


----------

